# Abscess at CDT Location



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

My girlfriend has LaMancha's. She asked me to post and ask about an abscess at the location of CDT shots on both of her doelings. The vet had given the shots. They haven't broken, the fur has shed from that spot about the size of a nickel. 

Is this common? What should she do about it? How do you prevent this from happening. Any and all information you can provide would be most helpful. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I prevent lumps by rubbing the injection site vigorously for a least 1 full minute no matter what and till the fluid is dispersed to the point that you can not tell where the shot was given.

I never get lumps on goats, sheep, dogs or cats.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Great tip RiverPines - I will do that next time. My doelings shed that spot this year too.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I also rub it like crazy. But the other thing is. If you use the Bar Vac it tends to leave more lumps then the Colorado Serum.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

One of my girls formed a lump where she was given her shot it did not go away for 4 months so she was taken to the vet and he lanced it then flushed it out. It was healed incredibly fast.
Kasi


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

Both of my Tog/Alpine does absecessed. No interventions, now healed without any scar. Make sure any injectable is room temperature, cold vaccines cause more reactions.


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all! I'll pass that along. I had a busy day. Delivered one black buckling, one black doeling, one red buckling and one red doeling. All angoras. I'm going to have a lot of kids for sale this year. I have a one month old white buckling and his twin is a white buckling.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

When a vaccine abscess it means it was a dirty technique, something was dragged into the shot site via the needle, usually from the skin.

The granulmoa/lump that any vaccine leaves is the bodies immunity gathering at the place of the vaccine and is perfectly normal. It should take awhile for vaccine shot sites to go away, it's how you know the goat has and is establishing immunity.

Bar Vac leaves more lumps because it's a better vaccine  It's why I have alway used it.

If you can't stand to see the granuloma than hide them in the muscle if the kid isn't for meat. There is no longer a subq or IM instruction on the bottle because of cattle cuts of meat, but you can still use your vaccine IM.

You can verify any of this by talking to the manufacturers of the vaccine, just give them a call....I called when they had a label change at Bar vac from subq/IM to just subq, to ask if the vaccine had changed or was it just the label, we got into a big discussion about the vaccine and he explained the granuloma to me and how it is desirable, not a bad thing.

I had had a bloodline of Nubians where I could inject nothing subq, wormer (back then we injected Ivermectin, or vaccine) the site would turn to a rock and form tenticles off of it under the skin and would have to be cut out. My vet told me it was my technique so I took my group of babies for her to vaccinate, and sure enough my two daughters out of Eric, both had these grow again. Vicki


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you, Vicki... I get irritated with the lumps the goats get at times, but relieved to know the vaccine is working.


----------

